# Guitar Hero III league



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Wondering how many are picking it up?

For those that do, how about picking a song each week and everyone post their top score playing it? With it's new online capabilities we could also do scheduled face offs.

Anyone interested?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have not tried one of those yet, I hear they are pretty cool.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

More info please ........:wave:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I haven't tried guitar hero at all yet *sighs* It's something I've wanted to do since it came out but I don't have any friends with the system and I don't really want to purchase it sine I'm not big on video games in the first place. Someone wanna let me come over and try?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Picked one up from Toys R us..bunch of fun. Had two neighbours over and they loved it!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have not tried one of those yet, I hear they are pretty cool.


You have to pick it up. I was a little sceptical being able to play actual guitar a little. But it's a blast! IMO, it has the most replay value of any game on the market.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> More info please ........:wave:


Here's the song list:

http://www.videogamesblogger.com/20...e-setlist-of-soundtracks-including-videos.htm

Week: October 29th - Nov 4th

Mississippi Queen on Medium.

Everyone post their high scores. Hopefully it's not just me and David, cause I'll hand him his ass, kinda the exact opposite of a real guitar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's the song list


The Killers? Are you kidding me? How the hell do they make it into a heroic guitar play list? Someone paid someone a lot of money to get that in there...

On the upside I'm glad to see a D song in there. Although I would have preferred Tribute or maybe Kielbasa Sausage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'm sure The Killers, the songwriter(s), and the music publisher were all paid quite well.


I meant that the other way round: that The Killers bought their way into the game because that song (and that band) definitely don't qualify as Guitar Hero material in my mind.



> As a songwriter or musician, wouldn't you want to be on that soundtrack?


Absolutely. Assuming they were paying points and not just a salary or a flat rate for the work. Bungie did all their music in-house for Halo 3, but yes: getting into video games is good for your pocketbook. Steve Vai did the guitar work for Halo 2 but they seem to have opted for only in-house orchestration this time around with Halo 3. Ed DeGenero lent some licks to the last guitar battle in GH3 and he's got a little thread going on TGP about it. Interesting times for sure.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Paul said:


> OK, I'm not a video game guy, and I've only seen the hardware associated with Guitar Hero, never seen it played.
> 
> I will accept that GH can be a lot of fun, and a great challenge, but it seems to be a timing based game, (hand/eye/ear coi-ordination, for lack of a better phrase), not a music game, so whether or not The Killers are actual guitar heros is almost irrelevant. I guess they must be popular.
> 
> For someone who claims to be a musician, I sure am sooooo far out of the loop for what is considered current hit music.


Yep you are right it's basically a rhythmn game. Rhythmn and a little dexterity in the left hand is the only thing guitaresque about it. It's good fun though!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

guitar dance revolution


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yep you are right it's basically a rhythmn game. Rhythmn and a little dexterity in the left hand is the only thing guitaresque about it. It's good fun though!


 
A friend has asked me to hack a controller into a guitar for their kid - they seen them on the web and figured I could make one.

The problem is that I've never played the game - how does the controller work?

I know that there is a 'strummer,' 5 buttons and a wammy bar, but what do they do? i.e. do you just bash on the strummer and follow colour coded buttons? Do the colours corespond to notes, or are they just randomly applied to each track?

I would like to put strings on it and use the frets as contact points (instead of buttons), but if the notes are random it seems like allot of waisted effort.

If someone could let me know how this thing plays I would appreciate some info - I don't want to hack up the kids controller if the buttons don't correspond to actual notes - and I don't want to spend too much time on it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> A friend has asked me to hack a controller into a guitar for their kid - they seen them on the web and figured I could make one.
> 
> The problem is that I've never played the game - how does the controller work?
> 
> ...


Notes you play are color coded and random. There is no way to get actual notes to match up to frets on a guitar.

The best you can do is remove the guts from the plastic guitar and mount them as is into an actual guitar neck and body. Of course the 5 buttons would exist as they are now someplace on the neck you might want to put that at the 5th fret for ease of access. Fake the headstock and specially route the guitar body for the strum bar, whammy bar and 5 or so other required buttons. Run the USB cable out the same spot the 1/4 would normally plug in. Put the headset jack in beside the usb cord.

You might be able to make some money off the product when you are done. I might even consider buying one from you.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Back to Mississippi Queen:

*85996* on Medium


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

*South Park*

Just watched the latest south park episode 
(_bit torrent_ download, season 11 epi 13).
It's a story about the ups & downs of rock video
stardom, including drug use, betrayals, comebacks...
If you're a fan, you'll love it!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Played this game for the first time yesterday. Was really fun! Knowing how to play guitar definitely helped in some spots, but made it harder in others. I kicked my drummer's ass though.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Guitar Hero ...*

I have the first and second game. Got the GHII Gibson SG controller. I've yet to get the new GHIII but it is on my wish list for Christmas. kjdr

JiMBo


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Paul said:


> And to speak the truth....I'd much rather have kids developing those skills instead of the hunting and shooting skills developed in other games.
> 
> From what I understand, Dance Dance Revolution is another fun waste of time. (And if you had fun, how could it have been a waste of time?)
> 
> Is there a way to combine GH with DDR? That'd be cool.


You'll develop about as much "hunting and shooting skills" from video games as will get guitar skills from this GH thing.

Nice poke though


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Wayward Son said:


> You'll develop about as much "hunting and shooting skills" from video games as will get guitar skills from this GH thing.
> 
> Nice poke though


Who needs a sense of rhythmn and finger independence and dexterity with anything guitar.  Why would you want your kids to have those skills instead of running an analog stick in all their games.

Of course that's where it ends and has absolutely nothing to do with actual music or actual guitar playing.

DDR is an actual work out, getting the kids off the couch for this game is a no friggen brainer!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Who needs a sense of rhythmn and finger independence and dexterity with anything guitar.  Why would you want your kids to have those skills instead of running an analog stick in all their games.
> 
> Of course that's where it ends and has absolutely nothing to do with actual music or actual guitar playing.
> 
> DDR is an actual work out, getting the kids off the couch for this game is a no friggen brainer!


Point taken Jeff and I whole heartedly agree that many kids including my own spend too much time at the computer or in front of the TV.
Maybe I'm mistaken but I got the impression from Paul's comment that he felt: A) real hunting and shooting were an undesirable activity and B) you could learn these "skills" from a video game.
I just disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Wayward Son said:


> Point taken Jeff and I whole heartedly agree that many kids including my own spend too much time at the computer or in front of the TV.
> Maybe I'm mistaken but I got the impression from Paul's comment that he felt: A) real hunting and shooting were an undesirable activity and B) you could learn these "skills" from a video game.
> I just disagree and leave it at that.


I understand. Not to put words in Pauls mouth, I think he would rather have kids playing a rhythmn game or dancing for exercise than the mindless shooter games, which some believe lend themselves to violence away from the game.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with you there Jeff. With all the extremely graphic violence, really bad language and even the sexual content in a lot of these games I too worry what kind of effect this has on kids. Wille E used to create a lot of parental concern when I was growing up.....go figure.
To get this thread back on topic, I think GH is a great game and my son has told me a lot about it. He's shown me some of the videos on the Internet and it looks like a lot of fun.
I would love to try it out...... probably the only chance I'll ever get to play YYZ.
:bow:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Just watched the latest south park episode
> (_bit torrent_ download, season 11 epi 13).
> It's a story about the ups & downs of rock video
> stardom, including drug use, betrayals, comebacks...
> If you're a fan, you'll love it!


Here's a youtube clip of that episode.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KiixvDOj1LE


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

That was great.....kind of a catchy tune. Who does that again????? 
.......just joking. 
I'll just carry on.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

ohhh em gee. I loved that episode. Its true the game has nothing to do with actual music development, however, I've noticed people that play guitar in real life pick up the game much faster as they have the finger mobility, espicially in the pinky.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Who needs guitar hero when one actually plays guitar?


----------

